# Lucky 13 contest - 13 weeks of prizes!



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

Fans of our Facebook Page are eligible to win a $50 gift certificate to HalloweenAsylum.com. We will draw one lucky winner each Saturday for 13 weeks from August 7 - October 30, 2010 from the the Fans of our Facebook Page. 

Watch the video or click here LUCKY 13 CONTEST INFO for more details.

YouTube- LUCKY 13 - 13 Weeks of Prizes!


----------

